# Bill Gates:” Prossima pandemia ancora peggiore”



## admin (21 Gennaio 2022)

Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


----------



## Lo Gnu (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Tecnologia 6g is coming


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2022)

anche se succedera' una nuova pandemia, i fatti non cambieranno. Bill Gates rimarra' Bill Gates e chi gira il sugo con la cucchiara continuera' a girare il sugo con la cucchiara


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Gennaio 2022)

questi non si fermeranno da soli. è chiaro oramai.


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Come ampiamente detto in questo forum, questo è solo l'inizio...


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Davos 2030 incombe, e i rabbini ordinano di accelerare il passo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


L'ha già testata? Non vede l'ora di spargerla


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Esistono solo le pandemie ormai, i terroristi, comunisti Russi, cartelli della droga e black bloc tutti spazzati via dal covid.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari,* la mancanza di fondi *hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Ah, ecco qual è il punto (L'ho messo in grassetto) vogliono fondi.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Siii suggerisco un bel Lockdown preventivo permanente! 

Così mi trasferirò in qualche buco del terzo mondo dove si mangia la sabbia ma per lo meno si è liberi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sto bill gates il filantropoh cit. 
Parlano di pandemie come se per loro (i miliardari) fossero giochi da tavola dove si tirano i dadi....sono vergognosi e patetici


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Il 2020 ci ha ufficialmente catapultato in una nuova era geologica: quella delle pandemie.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

il World Economic Forum ha in mano le sorti della società, anche Draghi a fine Novembre ha incontrato Klaus Schwab(presidente esecutivo del WEF) a Palazzo Chigi, per parlare della ripresa post pandemica tramite l'agenda di Davos. Notizia passata in sordina, ma che si può leggere sul sito del governo, da cittadino onesto che paga le tasse ho il diritto di sapere perchè Draghi da voce in capitolo al WEF e non al popolo sovrano come da costituzione.

Tra l'altro sin da sempre il WEF ha come partner le più grandi multinazionali del pianeta, compresi guarda caso Pfizer e Moderna.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi io inizio a credere che questa età geologica delle pandemie serva per spingere la produttività verso dei porti ben indirizzati da qualcuno. 
Le prossime generazioni vivranno in modo totalmente diverso.

Senza inizialmente rendercene conto siamo attori protagonisti di un nuovo big bang.
Si fa la storia ma non si va verso un mondo migliore, affatto.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi io inizio a credere che questa età geologica delle pandemie serva per spingere la produttività verso dei porti ben indirizzati da qualcuno.
> Le prossime generazioni vivranno in modo totalmente diverso.
> 
> Senza inizialmente rendercene conto siamo attori protagonisti di un nuovo big bang.
> Si fa la storia ma non si va verso un mondo migliore, affatto.


Credo che sia tutto prestabilito, quando Klasu Shwab dice: "Entro il 2030 la gente non possederà nulla e sarà più felice" nello stesso momento l'UE sta per emanare una legge sull'efficienza energetica delle case, che farà fallire il mercato immobiliare.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi io inizio a credere che questa età geologica delle pandemie serva per spingere la produttività verso dei porti ben indirizzati da qualcuno.
> Le prossime generazioni vivranno in modo totalmente diverso.
> 
> Senza inizialmente rendercene conto siamo attori protagonisti di un nuovo big bang.
> Si fa la storia ma non si va verso un mondo migliore, affatto.


Concordo. Questo evento ha danneggiato le piccole attività mentre ha incrementato il business delle grandi multinazionali.
Riporto le tre aziende che fatturano di più al mondo:


AppleRevenue2018$265.4 billion2019$260.1 billion2020*$274.3 billion*2021*$365.8 billion*


MicrosoftNet income in billion U.S. dollars2021*61.27*2020*44.28*201939.24201816.57


AmazonRevenue2017$177.87 billion2018$232.89 billion2019$280.52 billion2020*$386.06 billion*

Per MS non ho trovato le revenues allora ho messo il net income.
I tre colossi più grandi al mondo hanno tutti incrementato in modo pazzesco, ineguagliabile, il loro profitto durante la pandemia.
Così eh, giusto per dire... senza complottismi, riportando solo i dati oggettivi.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo. Questo evento ha danneggiato le piccole attività mentre ha incrementato il business delle grandi multinazionali.
> Riporto le tre aziende che fatturano di più al mondo:
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho trovato i dati belli in tabella ma ho controllato, tutte le top 10 aziende mondiali sono cresciute come mai prima.
Riporto anche queste aziende 'Health':
CVS Health revenues about $269 billion
UnitedHealth Group revenues 257 billion U.S. dollars


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato i dati belli in tabella ma ho controllato, tutte le top 10 aziende mondiali sono cresciute come mai prima.
> Riporto anche queste aziende 'Health':
> CVS Health revenues about $269 billion
> UnitedHealth Group revenues 257 billion U.S. dollars


Spinto dalla curiosità ho cercato altro:
"CVS enters digital health partnership with Microsoft"​"*UnitedHealth Group, Microsoft Partner On Coronavirus*"

Fonte: Forbes


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi io inizio a credere che questa età geologica delle pandemie serva per spingere la produttività verso dei porti ben indirizzati da qualcuno.
> Le prossime generazioni vivranno in modo totalmente diverso.
> 
> Senza inizialmente rendercene conto siamo attori protagonisti di un nuovo big bang.
> Si fa la storia ma non si va verso un mondo migliore, affatto.


Dal 2020 in poi non esistono più fame,guerre,povertà,disastri climatici ecc ecc no...ora abbiamo solo le pandemie.
La pandemia più lunga di sempre, manco fosse la peste. Con la peste non c'erano nemmeno gli ospedali....ma dai....ci sarebbe da sterminarli tutti sti soggetti come Gates ecc...


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Dal 2020 in poi non esistono più fame,guerre,povertà,disastri climatici ecc ecc no...ora abbiamo solo le pandemie.


Aggiungerei "diritti umani", importa solo che ti vaccini.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ma piantatela ... so' tutte "coincidenze".


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma piantatela ... so' tutte "coincidenze".


Magari qualcuna sì, però penso che numeri alla mano sia innegabile che le aziende più potenti nel mondo hanno tratto un grandissimo beneficio della pandemia. E questo mi porta a chiedermi che interessi abbiano a eliminarla.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma piantatela ... so' tutte "coincidenze".


Ah, ovviamente se un'azienda incrementa il suo fatturato vuol dire che qualcuno paga e compra da loro e non più da qualcun altro. Ovvero i soldi che prima andavano ai medio/piccoli, ora vanno alle grandi multinazionali.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ah, ovviamente se un'azienda incrementa il suo fatturato vuol dire che qualcuno paga e compra da loro e non più da qualcun altro. Ovvero i soldi che prima andavano ai medio/piccoli, ora vanno alle grandi multinazionali.



Ah sì, ma guarda un po'.

Invece c'è un monte di gente (ma veramente tanta) che crede che Gino, il salumiere all'angolo, abbia lo stesso potere politico di Bill Gates, anzi di più.

Ma Gino è un cattivone gombloddisdah no-vax, e attenta al quieto vivere mentre fa milioni di euro con il suo negozio strapieno di clientela, mentre gli amici filantropi sono buoni e vivono in povertà, e passano il tempo a progettare vaccini che ci salveranno.

Vai a dirglielo a quella gente, vai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ragazzi si può avere l'opinione che si vuole su Bill Gates sia chiaro, ma a prescindere da ciò fa bene a fare queste dichiarazioni dato che la sua è un'opinione influente.
Bisogna essere più attrezzati che mai per il futuro e che questi miliardari investano tanto su questo settore fa solo che bene e ripeto, a prescindere dai propri scopi come guadagno d'immagine, economico e quant'altro.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi si può avere l'opinione che si vuole su Bill Gates sia chiaro, ma a prescindere da ciò fa bene a fare queste dichiarazioni dato che la sua è un'opinione influente.
> Bisogna essere più attrezzati che mai per il futuro e che questi miliardari investano tanto su questo settore fa solo che bene e ripeto, a prescindere dai propri scopi come guadagno d'immagine, economico e quant'altro.


Hai ragione che gli investimenti facciano bene.
Però, proprio per via della loro influenza, nel caso abbiano interessi diretti di guadagno (come nel caso di Gates), allora bisogna stare attenti alle dichiarazioni e sarebbe anche meglio che non ne facessero. Inoltre gli investimenti di cui parla Gates non sono i suoi che sarebbero un gesto splendido, infatti la sua fondazione ha ricevuto dalle nazioni 1,9 billioni di dollari l'anno scorso, mentre ne ha investiti 120 milioni.
Quando qualcuno che ha un guadagno diretto dalla pandemia dice qualcosa, fa proclami allarmistici, ecc... bisogna sempre almeno avere il dubbio che lo stia facendo per interessi personali, e non per magnanimità.

Per fare un esempio, se io rilevassi per 100k una piccola azienda che produce mascherine, avrei tutto l'interesse che l'obbligo delle mascherine si protragga il più possibile. Sarebbe corretto darmi la possibilità di influenzare le decisioni dei governi sul rendere o meno obbligatorie le mascherine?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi si può avere l'opinione che si vuole su Bill Gates sia chiaro, ma a prescindere da ciò fa bene a fare queste dichiarazioni dato che la sua è un'opinione influente.
> Bisogna essere più attrezzati che mai per il futuro e che questi miliardari investano tanto su questo settore fa solo che bene e ripeto, a prescindere dai propri scopi come guadagno d'immagine, economico e quant'altro.



Hai ragione, ed è chiaro che stiamo un po' esagerando, mica è colpa tutta sua, magari c'entra il giusto.

Però codesto discorso non va lasciato in mano ai magnati, è una cosa da organizzare a livello di università e centri di ricerca mondiali, pubblicamente finanziati e certificati, e che lavorano in armonia senza finalità di lucro.

Non è accettabile che una cosa del genere dipenda dal "dovere civico" di qualcuno che, tanto per dirla tutta, ritengo difficile diventi improvvisamente un benefattore dopo aver passato tutta la vita ad accumulare ricchezza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2022)

Mi immagino il sorrisino satanico che aveva stampato il volto mentre rilasciava l'intervista.

Fateci caso, tutta questa gente hanno sempre dei sorrisini inquietanti come unica espressione. Vedi Draghi.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi si può avere l'opinione che si vuole su Bill Gates sia chiaro, ma a prescindere da ciò fa bene a fare queste dichiarazioni dato che la sua è un'opinione influente.
> Bisogna essere più attrezzati che mai per il futuro e che questi miliardari investano tanto su questo settore fa solo che bene e ripeto, a prescindere dai propri scopi come guadagno d'immagine, economico e quant'altro.


A questi del World Economic Forum, non interessa più guadagnare, ormai sono tutelati e straricchi, vogliono semplicemente resettare e cambiare la società, e grazie al potere economico riescono ad influenzare la politica dei governi mondiali, prova a leggere il programma della loro agenda sul loro sito ufficiale, su ogni punto si concorda per un'unione globale con monete elettroniche, fine del diritto privato e del lavoro artigianale e manovale, con sussidi per chi si comporta bene.


----------



## Djici (21 Gennaio 2022)

A parte che il titolo non mi sembra corretto (ha detto che la prossima pandemia POTREBBE essere peggiore... E scusate ma mica si può dire che abbia torto. La prossima potrebbe essere nettamente minore... Come potrebbe essere peggiore appunto)... Io non sto mica sui a scrivere per difendere Bill Gates.
Ma ha ragione (ancora una volta) su un'altra cosa : ci sono stati tanti scienziati che parlavano di probabile pandemia con i coronavirus da almeno 10 anni... Bisogna essere pronti. Non lo siamo stati... pazienza. Ora però bisogna imparare dai TANTISSIMI errori fatti e ritrovarci preparati ad un eventuale nuovo virus.
Ma non bisogna essere pronti "solo" ad un nuovo coronavirus come l'abbiamo incontrato. Dobbiamo essere preparati a BEN PEGGIO, sperando di non dovere mai utilizzare il piano d'emergenza.
Ora chiaramente il caro Bill avrebbe un vantaggio economico se lo facessimo. Ma bisogna farlo comunque. Cercando di non essere dipendente ne dà lui ne da nessuno. Lo stato deve essere pronto.

Sul resto, il come i squali mangiano i piccoli pesci, non mi capacito nemmeno di come sia possibile non averlo capito prima... Mica c'era bisogna dei lockdown per vedere che i più ricchi diventano sempre più ricci e gli altri tutti più poveri... Con la classe media pronta ad essere spazzata via.

Tra 30 anni probabilmente ritroverete solo massimo 2 o 3 società per ogni tipo di bene. I piccoli negozi saranno spariti da tempo. Non puoi fare concorrenza a internet. Non puoi fare concorrenza nensui prezzi ne sulla quantità di pubblicità... Ne su nulla.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> A parte che il titolo non mi sembra corretto (ha detto che la prossima pandemia POTREBBE essere peggiore... E scusate ma mica si può dire che abbia torto. La prossima potrebbe essere nettamente minore... Come potrebbe essere peggiore appunto)... Io non sto mica sui a scrivere per difendere Bill Gates.
> Ma ha ragione (ancora una volta) su un'altra cosa : ci sono stati tanti scienziati che parlavano di probabile pandemia con i coronavirus da almeno 10 anni... Bisogna essere pronti. Non lo siamo stati... pazienza. Ora però bisogna imparare dai TANTISSIMI errori fatti e ritrovarci preparati ad un eventuale nuovo virus.
> Ma non bisogna essere pronti "solo" ad un nuovo coronavirus come l'abbiamo incontrato. Dobbiamo essere preparati a BEN PEGGIO, sperando di non dovere mai utilizzare il piano d'emergenza.
> Ora chiaramente il caro Bill avrebbe un vantaggio economico se lo facessimo. Ma bisogna farlo comunque. Cercando di non essere dipendente ne dà lui ne da nessuno. Lo stato deve essere pronto.
> ...


Concordo sul tuo discorso, in particolare su "Cercando di non essere dipendente ne dà lui ne da nessuno. ", perchè altrimenti il rischio di conflitto d'interessi è alto.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo. Questo evento ha danneggiato le piccole attività mentre ha incrementato il business delle grandi multinazionali.
> Riporto le tre aziende che fatturano di più al mondo:
> 
> 
> ...


L'azienda più ricca al mondo non produce niente. NIENTE. Benvenuti nel 2022.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi immagino il sorrisino satanico che aveva stampato il volto mentre rilasciava l'intervista.
> 
> Fateci caso, tutta questa gente hanno sempre dei sorrisini inquietanti come unica espressione. Vedi Draghi.


Se non altro abbiamo capito perchè firmava la banconote : per riprendersele.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> anche se succedera' una nuova pandemia, i fatti non cambieranno. Bill Gates rimarra' Bill Gates e chi gira il sugo con la cucchiara continuera' a girare il sugo con la cucchiara


Cucchiara  
Per caso sei del sud?

comunque ormai un disco rotto ridicolo il mega apostolo filantropo idolo delle masse coviddare


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Ma perché non si gode la pensione?


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cucchiara
> Per caso sei del sud?
> 
> comunque ormai un disco rotto ridicolo il mega apostolo filantropo idolo delle masse coviddare



si, sud dell'Inghilterra


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Ricordiamoci che questo, insieme al compagno di merende di Facebook, sono diventati quello che sono dopo aver rubato le idee agli altri (Steve Jobs)


----------



## Igor91 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Davos 2030 incombe, e i rabbini ordinano di accelerare il passo.


 
Per me di sto passo l'agenda verrà anticipata... Altro che 2030...


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Speriamo sia tra 100 anni


----------



## hakaishin (21 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si, sud dell'Inghilterra


In italia da dove vieni?


----------



## Marilson (21 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In italia da dove vieni?


originario della Calabria, ma sono andato via da li quasi 20 anni fa ormai


----------



## hakaishin (22 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> originario della Calabria, ma sono andato via da li quasi 20 anni fa ormai


Lo sapevo 
Beato te che stai in uk..il mio sogno


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ancora Bill Gates sul futuro che ci attende: "Prepariamoci alla prossima versione di Windowz, che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella attuale."


----------



## Sam (22 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> A parte che il titolo non mi sembra corretto (ha detto che la prossima pandemia POTREBBE essere peggiore... E scusate ma mica si può dire che abbia torto. La prossima potrebbe essere nettamente minore... Come potrebbe essere peggiore appunto)... Io non sto mica sui a scrivere per difendere Bill Gates.
> Ma ha ragione (ancora una volta) su un'altra cosa : ci sono stati tanti scienziati che parlavano di probabile pandemia con i coronavirus da almeno 10 anni... Bisogna essere pronti. Non lo siamo stati... pazienza. Ora però bisogna imparare dai TANTISSIMI errori fatti e ritrovarci preparati ad un eventuale nuovo virus.
> Ma non bisogna essere pronti "solo" ad un nuovo coronavirus come l'abbiamo incontrato. Dobbiamo essere preparati a BEN PEGGIO, sperando di non dovere mai utilizzare il piano d'emergenza.
> Ora chiaramente il caro Bill avrebbe un vantaggio economico se lo facessimo. Ma bisogna farlo comunque. Cercando di non essere dipendente ne dà lui ne da nessuno. Lo stato deve essere pronto.
> ...


Ma davvero credete in quella storiella che chiamano globalizzazione?
Non avete capito che non è un fenomeno naturale e incontrovertibile, ma un fenomeno voluto e contrastabile?
Non è che non si può fare concorrenza. Non la si VUOLE fare.


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete in quella storiella che chiamano globalizzazione?
> Non avete capito che non è un fenomeno naturale e incontrovertibile, ma un fenomeno voluto e contrastabile?
> Non è che non si può fare concorrenza. Non la si VUOLE fare.


Ne sono convinto pure io.
Ma per contrastare la globalizzazione devi mettere spese aggiuntive quando compri fuori paese... Cosa che non succederà perché poi gli altri s'arrabbiano e te lo fanno pagare su altre cose.
Insomma non è semplice. Ma non lo si vuole fare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2022)

Cioè anche qui siamo arrivati a Bill Gates che vuole una pandemia globale per aumentare i suoi 1292849302828 di $ .


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè anche qui siamo arrivati a Bill Gates che vuole una pandemia globale per aumentare i suoi 1292849302828 di $ .



Ma no tranquillo! Sono tutti gomblottih!!

N.B c'è un articolo del CorSera di qualche giorno fa, con guadagni ancora maggiori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2022)

Il Gazidis di Amazon un altro con il sorrino satanico alla Draghi.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> il World Economic Forum ha in mano le sorti della società, anche Draghi a fine Novembre ha incontrato Klaus Schwab(presidente esecutivo del WEF) a Palazzo Chigi, per parlare della ripresa post pandemica tramite l'agenda di Davos. Notizia passata in sordina, ma che si può leggere sul sito del governo, da cittadino onesto che paga le tasse ho il diritto di sapere perchè Draghi da voce in capitolo al WEF e non al popolo sovrano come da costituzione.
> 
> Tra l'altro sin da sempre il WEF ha come partner le più grandi multinazionali del pianeta, compresi guarda caso Pfizer e Moderna.


Sbagli, nessuno ci guadagna da questa situazione, é tutto fatto per garantire la sucerezza della nostra salute dalla malattia incurabile (HAHAHAHA) Covid-ebola19


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè anche qui siamo arrivati a Bill Gates che vuole una pandemia globale per aumentare i suoi 1292849302828 di $ .


Cioè anche qui siamo ancora al "nessuno ci guadagna da questa situazione?" 
Non puoi essere serio che caspio


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Cioè anche qui siamo ancora al "nessuno ci guadagna da questa situazione?"
> Non puoi essere serio che caspio


Siamo arrivati al punto in cui i carcerati lodano i carcerieri e gli affamati incensano chi li affama. Siamo un paese sconfitto in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, l’affarista definito filantropo dai media del padronato, che ultimamente parla di virus e vaccini alla stregua di uno scienziato di lungo corso, mette in guardia il mondo:”Prepariamoci alla prossima pandemia che potrebbe essere peggiore di quella da COVID. Alla mia personale lista di obiettivi voglio aggiungere quella di far si che il mondo sia preparato alla prossima pandemia. Negli ultimi due anni abbiamo avuto importanti scoperte scientifiche, abbiamo realizzato vaccini sicuri in un modo più veloce che in passato, ma abbiamo anche visto che la disuguaglianza nella distribuzione degli strumenti sanitari, la mancanza di fondi hanno lasciato troppe persone indietro e ad affrontare rischi alla loro salute”


Il bono vox dei multimiliardari


----------



## Sam (22 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ne sono convinto pure io.
> Ma per contrastare la globalizzazione devi mettere spese aggiuntive quando compri fuori paese... Cosa che non succederà perché poi gli altri s'arrabbiano e te lo fanno pagare su altre cose.
> Insomma non è semplice. Ma non lo si vuole fare.


Il punto è che chi te la vuole far pagare oggi ha un solo modo: attaccare il debito.
Ed è questo punto: se non si ha il controllo dell’indebitamento per la spesa pubblica si sarà vulnerabili a spread e a speculazioni di vario tipo, come quelle che affondarono i debiti italiano e britannico fatte da Soros e soci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma no tranquillo! Sono tutti gomblottih!!
> 
> N.B c'è un articolo del CorSera di qualche giorno fa, con guadagni ancora maggiori.


Ma dai, non facciamo i complottisti ridicoli. 
Quelli aumentano i loro capitali perché fanno investimenti


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Gazidis di Amazon un altro con il sorrino satanico alla Draghi.



Campione di filantropia anche con i suoi dipendenti.

Che vivono in una atmosfera rilassata e totalmente refrattaria a ritmi inumani e logiche da multinazionale. Una volta che le catene saranno totalmente robotizzate poi, una pedata nel culo e manodopera a gratis.

Sicuramente personaggi che hanno a cuore il prossimo e non vedono l'ora di aiutare l'umanità, senza dubbio.

Poveri noi, pure idolatrati dalle sue stesse vittime. E siamo nel 2022, eh, mica ai tempi dei barbari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Campione di filantropia anche con i suoi dipendenti.
> 
> Che vivono in una atmosfera rilassata e totalmente refrattaria a ritmi inumani e logiche da multinazionale. Una volta che le catene saranno totalmente robotizzate poi, una pedata nel culo e manodopera a gratis.
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non facciamo i complottisti ridicoli.
> Quelli aumentano i loro capitali perché fanno investimenti



Lollo, boh. Non so davvero se ci fai o ci sei. C'è pure scritto, eh. Sono dati Forbes, santo Dio.


----------



## Sam (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non facciamo i complottisti ridicoli.
> Quelli aumentano i loro capitali perché fanno investimenti


Beata ignoranza.
Cerca su wikipedia MUSCULAR.
Cerca su wikipedia PRISM.
Cerca su wikipedia PATRIOT ACT.
Cerca su wikipedia Edward Snowden.

Poi unisci i punti e cerca di capire perché queste aziende stanno facendo soldi a palate, e prova a capire cosa vuol dire per la piccola e media impresa, e di conseguenza, tramite l'advertising, cosa voglia dire per il consumatore medio.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beata ignoranza.
> Cerca su wikipedia MUSCULAR.
> Cerca su wikipedia PRISM.
> Cerca su wikipedia PATRIOT ACT.
> ...



Se interessa, le informazioni la gente se le cerca da sola.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ma rapissimo Bezos e lo scambiassimo con Gazidis, come nella maschera di ferro, voi credete che finalmente si torna a spendere o no?


----------



## Sam (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma rapissimo Bezos e lo scambiassimo con Gazidis, come nella maschera di ferro, voi credete che finalmente si torna a spendere o no?


Sì, avremmo nuova forza lavoro nei centri spedizione.
In effetti, Dollarumma e il fratello che impacchettano un ordine Prime non sarebbero male da vedere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lollo, boh. Non so davvero se ci fai o ci sei. C'è pure scritto, eh. Sono dati Forbes, santo Dio.


Dai, basterebbe analizzare i loro business e si capirebbe il perché ci hanno guadagnato.
Ma ciò non giustifica un complotto mondiale, facciamo i seri.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma rapissimo Bezos e lo scambiassimo con Gazidis, come nella maschera di ferro, voi credete che finalmente si torna a spendere o no?


secondo me no, questi sono ricconi anche perchè sono spilorcioni. Ci vorrebbe più uno sceicco figlio di papà che i soldi non se li è sudati


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai, basterebbe analizzare i loro business e si capirebbe il perché ci hanno guadagnato.
> Ma ciò non giustifica un complotto mondiale, facciamo i seri.



Che poi sono valori teorici, in base alle azioni in loro possesso.
Cosa mooooltooooo aleatoria.

Ad ogni modo, viviamo nel capitalismo da decenni, non da 2 settimane.

Abbastanza strano la gente si stia accorgendo solo adesso che più sei ricco, piu lo diventerai allargando sempre più la forbice.

Poi beh, ovvio alcuni settori siano stati avvantaggiati dalla pandemia.
A lavoro, il giorno ZERO del lockdown ci siamo messi a fare senza ordinativi centinaia di colonnine porta gel per disinfettarsi le mani, con guadagni davvero assurdi.

Siamo parte di quelli che ci hanno guadagnato? 
Eh si
Voluto? No, botta di culo.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi sono valori teorici, in base alle azioni in loro possesso.
> Cosa mooooltooooo aleatoria.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, viviamo nel capitalismo da decenni, non da 2 settimane.
> ...


Eh sì, tutto aleatorio. Come la gente comune sempre più povera e la piccola e media impresa rasa al ruolo.

Boh, a volte mi chiedo se vivete davvero in questo mondo. Come quando dite che non ci sono differenze rispetto al pre covid. Mah. Comunque, ognuno la pensi come meglio crede.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh sì, tutto aleatorio. Come la gente comune sempre più povera e la piccola e media impresa rasa al ruolo.
> 
> Boh, a volte mi chiedo se vivete davvero in questo mondo. Comunque, ognuno la pensi come meglio crede.



Non è questione di opinioni.

Ma questione di timing.
Molti si sono accorti recentemente.

Ma sono 20/25 anni che è iniziato l'allargamento della forbice tra ricchi e poveri.

Io l'ho capito da almeno 10 anni, ormai ho già assimilato e l' effetto shock e sdegno mi spiace, non ce l'ho più da un pezzo.

Anzi, invidio chi si è reso conto solo da qualche anno della direzione in cui si va, sicuramente viveva meglio di me.

Ma ti dico una cosa e segnatela pure: il capitalismo finirà quando la forbice sarà cosi larga da scatenare rivolte vere.

Ed è certo accadrà, è matematica elementare, prima o poi

Penso sia abbastanza ovvio che se il potere economico dei ricchi aumenta ogni anno, e quello della parte restante diminuisce, si arriverà ad un punto di rottura.
Non serve essere Friedman


----------



## Sam (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questione di opinioni.
> 
> Ma questione di timing.
> Molti si sono accorti recentemente.
> ...


Il capitalismo non finirà fino a che la gente non comincerà a capire cose che, per ora, dà per scontato siano andate in un certo modo. Ma finché si vivrà con il paraocchi del "complottismo" non si andrà mai avanti.
Il capitalismo non è alimentato dai Besoz, ma dalla gente comune. I Besoz, e le persone a cui lui risponde, sono solo coloro che hanno impostato il tutto e raccolgono i frutti.

Ma è inutile starne a parlare, pazzomania.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai, basterebbe analizzare i loro business e si capirebbe il perché ci hanno guadagnato.
> Ma ciò non giustifica un complotto mondiale, facciamo i seri.



Va bene, allora facciamo i seri. Non nascondiamoci dietro il "complotto mondiale", termine ombrello per denigrare.

Mi dici che differenza ci trovi nel vedere una banda di predoni senza legami, e che arrivano ad un banchetto e razziano tutto, e un plotone organizzato degli stessi che fanno la stessa cosa?

Nel primo caso è gente che approfitta della situazione e della confusione, nel secondo è gente che si è messa d'accordo prima. Ma per te il risultato non cambia. La tavola adesso è vuota.

Cosa fai, nel caso non si fossero messi d'accordo, va tutto bene e facciamo i salti di gioia?

Cosa c'è di tanto difficile nell'accorgersi che questi stanno facendo pozzi di danaro a scapito del singolo? Lo fanno perché non c'è regolamentazione e quindi sono inattaccabili da un punto di vista legislativo. Peccato che però le leggi (e la corruzione) fanno il loro gioco, il singolo non può corrompere e portare sedi legali all'estero per aggirare la tassazione. Non mi sembra né bello né giusto. Approfittano della situazione e stop, poi sento dire che sono pure dei filantropi. "Filantropia" e "investimenti" mi sembrano termini agli antipodi.

Io veramente non capisco questo vostro modo di pensare che penalizza gente tranquilla, teoricamente al vostro pari. Il fatto di essere dei multimiliardari sembra sia un fatto che dona connotazioni divine e potere di sapienza e libertà, una specie di ideale religioso da raggiungere.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questione di opinioni.
> 
> Ma questione di timing.
> Molti si sono accorti recentemente.
> ...



Tu hai mai comprato qualcosa online?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu hai mai comprato qualcosa online?



Non molto onestamente, più per parenti o conoscenti.

Ma non per principio, non sono consumista in generale.

Mi mangio tutto in buon cibo, alcoolici di qualità, viaggi quando posso, bar e ristoranti


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non molto onestamente, più per parenti o conoscenti.
> 
> Ma non per principio, non sono consumista in generale.
> 
> Mi mangio tutto in buon cibo, alcoolici di qualità, viaggi quando posso, bar e ristoranti



Poco o tanto è relativo.

Allora sei complice di questo sistema. Dovresti saperlo, visto che dici di sapere sempre tutto prima degli altri.

Forse è il caso di farti notare che tutte le volte che compri qualcosa online, a te sembra di risparmiare. Peccato che facendo così togli lavoro a gente come te, che poi chiude attività, e poi quello che hai risparmiato lo spendi in tasse e balzelli per dare RDC e sostentare la morente economia itagliana.

Alla fine della storia, tu non hai risparmiato un accidente.

In più, hai messo in difficoltà il prossimo. Mentre il multimiliardario si sganascia dalle risate e passa pure per benefattore.

A volte mi sembra che la miopia sia così forte da non essere neanche in grado di capire che quando tuona, prima o poi piove, altro che previsioni decennali.

Poi fate come volete, finché è legale va bene tutto, pure la passività agli eventi è legale.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poco o tanto è relativo.
> 
> Allora sei complice di questo sistema. Dovresti saperlo, visto che dici di sapere sempre tutto prima degli altri.
> 
> ...



Capisco il tuo/vostro punto di vista e lo rispetto.

Anche se deve essere un brutto vivere andare a comprare un pacco di pasta Barilla e pensare alla multinazionale che ne guadagna 

Rispetto, ma non vi invidio.

A me di questo processo danno molto più fastidio elusione fiscale e fondi neri, che il loro semplice esistere.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo/vostro punto di vista e lo rispetto.
> 
> Anche se deve essere un brutto vivere andare a comprare un pacco di pasta Barilla e pensare alla multinazionale che ne guadagna
> 
> ...



Non è un brutto vivere.

E' protezione di una società e un modo di vivere, che ha radici ben consolidate ed ha funzionato fino a decenni fa. Non c'è bisogno di farci su una tesi di laurea. Basta muovere le maledette chiappe indolenzite ed andarsi a comprare la cosa al negozietto, così prendi anche due minuti di aria e incontri una bella ragazza.

Ah, giusto, ma c'è la pandemia. Meglio stare in casa, eh, altra "coincidenza". (faccia da troll, N.D.R.)

Per la corruzione e l'elusione fiscale, è sicuramente un argomento da abbattere. Se non altro i soldi rimangono qui, non se ne vanno all'estero. E comunque trovo difficile che il normale cittadino faccia veramente evasione fiscale, guardiamo un po' più in alto. Tutta roba che riguarda la politica, non il normale vivere quotidiano di noattri.

Quello che stiamo subendo è l'attacco massivo da parte di una filosofia consumistica, progressista ed ideologica, che non ci porta benefici. I benefici li porta sempre ai soliti.

Purtoppo ognuno ragiona con la sua testa e nel suo orticello, invece che con una mentalità condivisa e costruttiva. Per un po' il tuo orticello te lo potrai curare, poi un giorno arriverà qualcuno che lo rade al suolo, e ti ritroverai con niente in mano.


----------



## vota DC (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai, basterebbe analizzare i loro business e si capirebbe il perché ci hanno guadagnato.
> Ma ciò non giustifica un complotto mondiale, facciamo i seri.


Mercanti itineranti che vanno casa per casa quando il contribuente a costo ZERO normalmente va nei negozi. Loro invece con i fattorini che girano in vie larghe un metro, tanto non pagano i dipendenti, non pagano i fornitori (dimostrato da Report), non pagano le tasse e i politici boicottano la loro concorrenza.
Non parliamo di colossi tecnologici ma di scimmioni all'età della pietra dal punto di vista dell'impresa che senza agganci sarebbero sottozero.


----------



## Sam (22 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai, basterebbe analizzare i loro business e si capirebbe il perché ci hanno guadagnato.
> Ma ciò non giustifica un complotto mondiale, facciamo i seri.


Sai qual è il business di quelle aziende, prima di analizzarlo, almeno?
No, la risposta non è l'ecommerce o i software.

Il business sei tu.


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questione di opinioni.
> 
> Ma questione di timing.
> Molti si sono accorti recentemente.
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Quelli che mantengono la situazione attuale e la classe media.
Quando non ci sarà più la classe media perché sarà stata spazzata via,e lo sarà, non c'è dubbio, allora non ci sarà più nulla che potrà fermare la rivolte.
Gli unici che hanno qualcosa da perdere attualmente sono quelli della classe media.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> Quelli che mantengono la situazione attuale e la classe media.
> Quando non ci sarà più la classe media perché sarà stata spazzata via,e lo sarà, non c'è dubbio, allora non ci sarà più nulla che potrà fermare la rivolte.
> Gli unici che hanno qualcosa da perdere attualmente sono quelli della classe media.



Già.

Ovviamente son cose che non accadono dall' oggi al domani.

L' Italia ha ancora risorse e risparmi per 15-30 anni per campare bene.

Poi vedremo

Può darsi pure che l' essere umano medio in futuro, si accontenti di cibo, liquidi e metaverso per campare.
Non mi stupirei affatto

È per certi versi già cosi oggi.

Tolto lavoro, dormire, mangiare e faccende varie ci restano 2 o 3 ore libere al giorno, già oggi (sono statistiche) passiamo ben il 30%-40% del nostro poco tempo libero sui social.


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questione di opinioni.
> 
> Ma questione di timing.
> Molti si sono accorti recentemente.
> ...


ecco perchè quelli del Wef vogliono resettare la società, fornendo un'economia basata su sussidi smantellando le proprietà private.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> ecco perchè quelli del Wef vogliono resettare la società, fornendo un'economia basata su sussidi smantellando le proprietà private.



Dici??

Ho fatto spesso la battuta che qui dentro son tutti all' apparenza di destra dura, ma intimamente e in base al modo di pensare sotto sotto son tutti comunisti ahahahaha


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici??
> 
> Ho fatto spesso la battuta che qui dentro son tutti all' apparenza di destra dura, ma intimamente e in base al modo di pensare sotto sotto son tutti comunisti ahahahaha


io sono comunista e fiero di esserlo, il comunismo si batte per il diritto al lavoro ed in difesa dei valori della patria, non fornisce sussidi ma servizi pubblici efficienti, Cuba ha il 98% di vaccinati, pochi contagi e pochissimi morti da mesi, con un vaccino non mrna, ha la sanità migliore del mondo e non ci sono green pass o ricatti, la gente si è fidata, io personalmente non mi fido degli Statunitensi, e noi siamo una loro colonia.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> io sono comunista e fiero di esserlo, il comunismo si batte per il diritto al lavoro ed in difesa dei valori della patria, non fornisce sussidi ma servizi pubblici efficienti, Cuba ha il 98% di vaccinati, pochi contagi e pochissimi morti da mesi, con un vaccino non mrna, ha la sanità migliore del mondo e non ci sono green pass o ricatti, la gente si è fidata, io personalmente non mi fido degli Statunitensi, e noi siamo una loro colonia.



Ben per te.

Io invece son contro l' ideologia politica, lo vedo come tifare una squadra di calcio.

In tutte le cose c è il giusto e lo sbagliato, punto.

Indipendentemente sia di destra, di sinistra o di centro.

Le classificazioni politiche non fanno per me.

Per il tifo nudo e puro, ho già il Milan


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ben per te.
> 
> Io invece son contro l' ideologia politica, lo vedo come tifare una squadra di calcio.
> 
> ...


ovviamente, sono d'accordo con te, i tifosi politici sono i peggiori individui della società, diciamo che per me la politica odierna è tipo la WWE, un intrattenimento, dove le storie vengono create ad hoc per intrattenere noi spettatori, a dir la verità sono abbastanza anarchico, credo di essere talmente evoluto da non aver bisogno di vivere in una società piena di leggi e controllata dal denaro, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Sam (22 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dici??
> 
> Ho fatto spesso la battuta che qui dentro son tutti all' apparenza di destra dura, ma intimamente e in base al modo di pensare sotto sotto son tutti comunisti ahahahaha


Io non sono comunista e né di destra.
Io sono socialista anti-marxista e, per questo, fascista.
Non sono per la lotta di classe, ma per la socializzazione dell'economia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma no tranquillo! Sono tutti gomblottih!!
> 
> N.B c'è un articolo del CorSera di qualche giorno fa, con guadagni ancora maggiori.


Puoi scriverlo 150 volte, tanto chi non vuole vederlo si solleverà il cencio dal naso agli occhi pur di non vederlo. Poi ovviamente è normalissimo che uno che si occupa di tutt'altro parli ossessivamente di pandemie e di virus da prima che succedesse tutto questo, certo, come no! Gates ha diffuso volontariamente il virus? Ovviamente no, non c'è nessun complotto...ma questa era l'occasione d'oro che lui e quelli come lui aspettavano ed ora non molleranno l'osso facilmente.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non sono comunista e né di destra.
> Io sono socialista anti-marxista e, per questo, fascista.
> Non sono per la lotta di classe, ma per la socializzazione dell'economia.


cosa intendi con socializzazione dell'economia ?


----------



## Sam (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> cosa intendi con socializzazione dell'economia ?


La socializzazione dell’economia è la teoria della cogestione dei mezzi di produzione.
Anziché abolire la proprietà privata in favore delle collettivizzazioni, la socializzazione prevede che la proprietà privata permanga, ma con i lavoratori equiparati all’imprenditore, e con lo Stato che faccia da garante di tale equilibrio, al punto che possa intervenire nazionalizzando l’impresa qualora l’imprenditore leda la dignità del lavoro.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La socializzazione dell’economia è la teoria della cogestione dei mezzi di produzione.
> Anziché abolire la proprietà privata in favore delle collettivizzazioni, la socializzazione prevede che la proprietà privata permanga, ma con i lavoratori equiparati all’imprenditore, e con lo Stato che faccia da garante di tale equilibrio, al punto che possa intervenire nazionalizzando l’impresa qualora l’imprenditore leda la dignità del lavoro.


praticamente Marxismo , basta che tu lo legga.


----------



## Sam (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> praticamente Marxismo , basta che tu lo legga.


Il marxismo ha però radici nell’internazionalismo proletario.
Il socialismo fascista, no. Anzi, il socialismo fascista è contro ogni forma di internazionalismo, ma propone un sistema di socialismo nazionale.
Inoltre, il marxismo prevede la soluzione del problema del Capitale con una rivoluzione proletaria, ovvero la lotta di classe.
Il fascismo rigetta la lotta di classe, considerandola ipocrita e utopica in un sistema basato sulla rappresentanza, ma prevede la conciliazione delle classi.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il marxismo ha però radici nell’internazionalismo proletario.
> Il socialismo fascista, no. Anzi, il socialismo fascista è contro ogni forma di internazionalismo, ma propone un sistema di socialismo nazionale.
> Inoltre, il marxismo prevede la soluzione del problema del Capitale con una rivoluzione proletaria, ovvero la lotta di classe.
> Il fascismo rigetta la lotta di classe, considerandola ipocrita e utopica in un sistema basato sulla rappresentanza, ma prevede la conciliazione delle classi.


Le classi sociali sono la grande falla di questa società che si professa democratica, c'è una scala piramidale nascosta in questo sistema capitalista malato, è giusto il pensiero di Marx, bisogna accettare e vivere in apce con tutto il mondo mantenendo la sovranità sulla patria.


----------



## Sam (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Le classi sociali sono la grande falla di questa società che si professa democratica, c'è una scala piramidale nascosta in questo sistema capitalista malato, è giusto il pensiero di Marx, bisogna accettare e vivere in apce con tutto il mondo mantenendo la sovranità sulla patria.


Il problema è che mentre il marxismo fonda la sua idea sull’utopia, il fascismo la rigetta per andare sul concreto.
La lotta di classe è uno specchio per le allodole, perché la società per sua natura non è piatta, ha sempre una leadership. È nella natura di tutti gli esseri viventi.
Rinnegare la leadership in favore della collettività vuol dire di fatto rinnegare la natura.
E la dimostrazione sono gli Stati comunisti, dove di fatto non sono anticapitalisti, ma sono anti-deregolamentazione del mercato.
Mussolini infatti citava il bolscevismo come Capitalismo di Stato, dove lo Stato (la collettività) si è sostituito al Capitalista privato.
Solo che vivendo nella natura delle cose, la collettività gestisce i mezzi di produzione tramite la rappresentanza, ovvero i Soviet, che assurgono al ruolo di controllori della produzione.
Quindi alla fine si arriva a lavorare per un altro capitalista, che altro non è che un privato cittadino, come nel capitalismo deregolamentato, solo con la delega dello Stato.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che mentre il marxismo fonda la sua idea sull’utopia, il fascismo la rigetta per andare sul concreto.
> La lotta di classe è uno specchio per le allodole, perché la società per sua natura non è piatta, ha sempre una leadership. È nella natura di tutti gli esseri viventi.
> Rinnegare la leadership in favore della collettività vuol dire di fatto rinnegare la natura.
> E la dimostrazione sono gli Stati comunisti, dove di fatto non sono anticapitalisti, ma sono anti-deregolamentazione del mercato.
> ...


sono d'accordo, ma tutto resta utopia finchè decidiamo di non evolverci come specie


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, ma tutto resta utopia finchè decidiamo di non evolverci come specie



Io non vedo alcuna volontà di evoluzione. La pandemia ha solo rivelato - per l'ennesima volta - la vera natura umana.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Hai ragione che gli investimenti facciano bene.
> Però, proprio per via della loro influenza, nel caso abbiano interessi diretti di guadagno (come nel caso di Gates), allora bisogna stare attenti alle dichiarazioni e sarebbe anche meglio che non ne facessero. Inoltre gli investimenti di cui parla Gates non sono i suoi che sarebbero un gesto splendido, infatti la sua fondazione ha ricevuto dalle nazioni 1,9 billioni di dollari l'anno scorso, mentre ne ha investiti 120 milioni.
> Quando qualcuno che ha un guadagno diretto dalla pandemia dice qualcosa, fa proclami allarmistici, ecc... bisogna sempre almeno avere il dubbio che lo stia facendo per interessi personali, e non per magnanimità.
> 
> Per fare un esempio, se io rilevassi per 100k una piccola azienda che produce mascherine, avrei tutto l'interesse che l'obbligo delle mascherine si protragga il più possibile. Sarebbe corretto darmi la possibilità di influenzare le decisioni dei governi sul rendere o meno obbligatorie le mascherine?


Questo è verissimo, hai ragione su questo.


----------

